# Shrimp died molting?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Well my shrimps have been doing well and haven't had a shrimp death in a while, but today saw a dead shrimp. Took it out of tank and it looks like it was in the process of molting with the exoskeleton still hanging on half the body.

My water parameters have been stable it seems with ammonia and nitrite at zero.

What can cause this? And what should I do to fix this? should I dose gravidas and will this pollute my water?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i used to have this problem and i figured it was calcium. After feeding fresh spinach, it fixed the problem (for me)


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

or add turtle blocks. I only use a small amount per water change. Resolved my issues.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

I just read up on the turtle block, it states that it will also change the ph of the water? Wouldn't that be harmful to the shrimp? Or is there a specific brand that does not cause a change in ph?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Yup it can, that is why I use a small amount so it doesn't greatly affect the ph


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

fresh spinach from super market? isnt there pesticides that may be harmful to shrimps.


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

A good gh around 5/6 and if your using ro water, remineralizing it would help also, if that's already the current status then maybe the one shrimp death was an isolated incident? Shouldn't be alarming unless multiple shrimps are dying in the same fashion

Dosing gravidas imo has helped molting and it doesn't pollute the water if used as directed


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

TDS shock can cause this aswell. Maybe your TDS dropped too much after a w/c?


----------

